# Stourbridge West Midlands Area - Kittens need a home



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi 
I am fostering 4 gorgeous kittens through Stourbridge & District RSPCA.
Sassy, Sophie, Sally and Sonny are 12 weeks old and looking for their forever home.
The kittens have been brought up in a home environment and are used to being around people & other cats. They are all very friendlly, playful, confident kittens and should settle well into their new homes.
If you are in the West Midlands area, please get in touch if you feel you can offer a home.
Thank you

Foster Kittens 20/09/12 - YouTube

Rescue kittens, cats, dogs, rabbits, RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch


----------

